# sound card doesn't work



## philo_neo (Apr 21, 2013)

*H*i,

*I* have installed freebsd FreeBSD 9.1, but between in*s*ta*l*lation the sound card was not detected. *M*y sound card is a KONIG PCI 7.1. *H*ow to install the driver for the  sound card?


*R*egards,
Philo


----------



## mix_room (Apr 22, 2013)

The FreeBSD handbook is a fantastic source of information: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/sound-setup.html


----------



## fonz (Apr 22, 2013)

The bigger question is: which driver do you need for that card? When you check the output of `dmesg`, is the sound card recognised at all?


----------

